# spare donuts for front racing wheels?



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

it may be a stupid question, but does anyone know if the GTO donuts can handle the track? I've been looking for front racing wheels and can't find any. I figured I could buy another spare and put some z-rated tires on them.


----------



## BT802 (Aug 2, 2008)

If you replace the temporary tires like you're planning on doing you shouldnt have a problem. I have a friend who ran them at the track for 3 years. He had the temp. stuff shaved off the side, painted them silver and put motorcycle tires on them.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I don`t think you could get big enough tires on them, could you? Isn`t the spare rim like 4" wide or somethin?


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I don`t think you could get big enough tires on them, could you? Isn`t the spare rim like 4" wide or somethin?


Naw, like stated above you could get a motorcycle tire on there easily.


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks. I think I'll go with the motorcycle tire. Any idea on the difference in weight? My cars in the shop so I don't have the tires to weigh.


----------



## tomcat (Jul 26, 2008)

m&h race master front runner 17 inch skinny
not sure if i would trust a motorcycle tire with the weight of a gto


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree
Specially on the other end when your on the brakes hard.


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

tomcat said:


> m&h race master front runner 17 inch skinny
> not sure if i would trust a motorcycle tire with the weight of a gto


VERY good point.


----------

